
LARRY PAGE: I Would Rather Give My Billions to Elon Musk Than Charity (2014) - joeyspn
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-page-elon-musk-2014-3
======
WWKong
Exactly what Zukerberg is attempting by structuring his investments as an LLC
rather than charitable org. But some folks didn't get/like it.

